# Is there a standard size heat transfer for different size of shirts?



## Hornnumb2 (May 8, 2010)

Is there a standard size for different size of shirts? I am doing 12in across on the back of adult shirts but what about kids....Is there a chart that kids small should be _ wide and such? Thanks Michael


----------



## ddinc (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Transfer size rule?*

Michael,
we use the rule of thumb, "half the distance between the shoulder seams". If you measure a medium shirt between the shoulder seams about 4" down from the collar seam you'll find it's somewhere between 18-20". This get's you 9-10". Depending on the length of the transfer (top to bottom) you may add some to the width of the design to make it look right. Hope this helps.

Ed


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Transfer size rule?*



ddinc said:


> Michael,
> we use the rule of thumb, "half the distance between the shoulder seams". If you measure a medium shirt between the shoulder seams about 4" down from the collar seam you'll find it's somewhere between 18-20". This get's you 9-10". Depending on the length of the transfer (top to bottom) you may add some to the width of the design to make it look right. Hope this helps.
> 
> Ed


We use the same methods and it always seems to work out.


----------



## vannstockwell (Nov 3, 2011)

I just want to say thanks. I tested it and it works great.


----------

